# Can a lining be too thick?



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there
I am doing a medicated fet and on 8mg progynova a day. Today my scan (12 days of taking progynova and buserelin) showed a 12mm lining which the consultant said was great. 
I have two 5 day blasts which are being transferred on Friday. Today is Saturday so a transfer next Friday would be 6 days, right? Why is this when my blasts are 5 days old? I am worried my lining might be too thick then!

I asked the nurse this but she said they count tomorrow as day 0 even though I start my cyclogest then. Should this not be day 1 of progesterone support?. I do wonder if they have got the day mixed up!

Thanks in advance


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't remember how long i had been taking buserelin and progynova but if it is of any help i started progesterone on a friday and i had transfer on the following wednesday and i now have a four week old son sleeping next to me. I had a five day blast transferred.

Best of luck for your cycle.


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

As soon uou start progestrone your lining won't grow anymore.

The day you start progestrone is day 0


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi, my lining was 11.8 at the same time dont worry. It won't grow thicker.  I am told that the progesterone takes over and makes lining habitable for embryos. Keep popping those pills!


----------



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies, I don't like undermining the staff at Care so I'm areas to ask too many questions!

Evan, congratulations. Can I ask if you transferred one or two? This is another dilemma I am facing! 

Thanks again x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

It was our dilemma too but at the last minute we decided to go for one embryo. The thing is that we were told that transferring two embryos has a 2% higher success rate versus transferring one. So we did not want to waste any embryos for just 2% higher success rate. We preferred to have more attempts.

At which Care clinic are you? I had treatment at Care Nottingham.


----------



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm at Care Manchester. 

Thanks Evan, we have a few days to decide what to do but think we're heading for two. I can't imagine leaving only one in the freezer. We only have two blasts. 
X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

The important thing is that you don't have any regrets so if you strongly feel you want to transfer two then just go for it. I'm sure you will cope well whether you have one baby or twins. 

Good luck with your cycle.


----------

